# Grout in Textured Tile Tips



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I do have one of those and you are correct....it's the best damn float I've used. I got it for free and almost didn't take it cause we're so brain washed that we need a very hard float to work epoxy/urethane.
> 
> Not the case at all, that float is DA BOMB!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Agreed. I haven't used that particular float but I have had amazing success with the cheap black sponge floats from :nameyourbigboxstore: and at the time I'm thinking "wtf - I have always been told to use a hard float!?"


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

angus242 said:


> I do have one of those and you are correct....it's the best damn float I've used. I got it for free and almost didn't take it cause we're so brain washed that we need a very hard float to work epoxy/urethane.
> 
> Not the case at all, that float is DA BOMB!


I've never had any issue with any kind of float with urethane grout. Why do they recommend hard epoxy floats?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Because the hard floats act like a squeegee to keep the epoxy/urethane film from building up on the tile surface.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

angus242 said:


> Because the hard floats act like a squeegee to keep the epoxy/urethane film from building up on the tile surface.


Seems like those soft floats would be better for textured tile then :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And that's our point...._they do!_


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

PrecisionFloors said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Agreed. I haven't used that particular float but I have had amazing success with the cheap black sponge floats from :nameyourbigboxstore: and at the time I'm thinking "wtf - I have always been told to use a hard float!?"


I was told the same thing...just bought one today, looking forward to tryin it out



angus242 said:


> I do have one of those and you are correct....it's the best damn float I've used. I got it for free and almost didn't take it cause we're so brain washed that we need a very hard float to work epoxy/urethane.
> 
> Not the case at all, that float is DA BOMB!


I can see how the softer float works best for textured tile but do you find that it also removes too much grout because it "sinks" into the grout line when you go over it? Do you just have to use lighter pressure?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

DemRem said:


> I can see how the softer float works best for textured tile but do you find that it also removes too much grout because it "sinks" into the grout line when you go over it? Do you just have to use lighter pressure?


You don't work with pressure, you angle the float to 45° from the joints so you don't sink it.


----------



## DemRem (Apr 21, 2012)

angus242 said:


> You don't work with pressure, you angle the float to 45° from the joints so you don't sink it.


I just figured that if you use a little pressure it would help get grout off textured surfaces...and I know you got to angle the float I should have explained this better. I'm assuming a soft float works well because it can match the contour on the tile surface, but if it's soft enough to do that it seems like it'll also "sag" into the grout line some as you are going over it at a 45° Does that make sense? But as you said I think the key is to not work with pressure.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

DemRem said:


> I just figured that if you use a little pressure it would help get grout off textured surfaces...and I know you got to angle the float I should have explained this better. I'm assuming a soft float works well because it can match the contour on the tile surface, but if it's soft enough to do that it seems like it'll also "sag" into the grout line some as you are going over it at a 45° Does that make sense? But as you said I think the key is to not work with pressure.


Pretty much the only float I use thesesdays,cleanup is pretty minimal.....thumbsup


----------

